# New eclipse ROM for 5.9.901



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

sorry for the bad image. But I can get it at eclipse forums

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its just an updated radio, no different then 2.0

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bygslym69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh thanks for correcting me. I'm a newbie..lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

tbolt81 said:


> Its just an updated radio, no different then 2.0
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


actually its not just a new radio...first of all with a locked bootloader these roms cannot flash a radio/kernel...2nd, Eclipse 2.0 was originally on 5.7.893 base...however you could run it with patched files that allowed you to use it on .901kernel/radio.....He has just released this and by his words is the same Eclipse 2.0 except it is running on the 5.9.901 base...


----------

